# IBEW Study Manual



## Chicagoguy

I have seen quite a few people who are inquiring about getting into the trade and had questions about the test. Although I don't start my apprenticeship until April, I figured I could make myself useful and post the study manual I received before I took my exam for some of the guys who weren't lucky enough to get one. The study manual I have includes practice in the following area's: Reading, Numerical Computation, Numerical Reasoning, Paper Folding, Problem Solving and Mechanical Comprehension.

I have scanned all 50 pages of the manual, I thought it was a pretty good refresher course because it was pretty thorough and had a bunch of practice questions and there is an actual practice test at the end that goes through all the math. The only thing was that it was a book so I had to cut all the pages down the middle. Unfortunately I don not have the time to scan every page individually (double sided pages) and put everything in order for you guys; so all the even pages are in one file and all the odd pages are in another. All the pages are numbered so I'm sure you guys can figure out the rest:thumbsup: In addition, some of the practice questions have my answers written in, but I did all the work on separate paper, so I would do the same if I was you - do yourself a favor and don't cheat off my answers (plus some of what I have written in might be wrong):laughing: so double check all your answers, pages 47-50 have all the answers... 

I hope someone can find this useful...

Here are links to download the manual
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dzws3xy1s7t
http://www.sendspace.com/file/lkmxml

****THESE LINKS WORK AS OF 11/23, SO PLEASE TRY DOWNLOADING THEM BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. I WAS ONLY EMAILING THE STUDY MANUAL ORIGINALLY BECAUSE I DID NOT HAVE A WEB HOST THAT WOULD CARRY THE FILE FOR ME. PLUS THE DEMAND WAS A LOT MORE THAN EXPECTED. MOST LIKELY, IF YOU ARE HAVING A PROBLEM DOWNLOADING THEM, THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ONE OF YOUR COMPUTER SETTINGS. SO PLEASE, ONCE AGAIN, TRY ALL OPTIONS BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. IF NECESSARY, I WILL DO SO AND IF THE LINKS ARE IN FACT NOT WORKING, I WILL GET IT FIXED. THANKS.****


----------



## Relative Space

Thanks for trying Chicago Guy, I think I will contact the local hall and see if they have one of these manuals. I went to my local library just now and did not find much of anything. If I can't dig up one of these I will send you an email. Congrats on your new career.

Drew


----------



## Chicagoguy

Ok, just let me know and I can email it right over to you if you'd like!


----------



## kingsmurf

*kingsmurf*

Chicago . .try as I might I couldnt send you an email . . .I was in the IBEW when I was in the electric sign industry for many years . .and was for a time shop steward . . .though that local was frought with strife and eventaully closed . .ever was I an active participant in trying to get a trade school for that venue up and running

I am an working electrician now and I would certainly appreciate a copy of the IBEW study guide . .though 57 I am still learning . . .

would you be so kind as to contact me through email ...perhaps I could get a link to the file?

[email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

I just emailed it to you, I hope you find it helpful and GOOD LUCK.


----------



## rlc3854

Chicagoguy, I would be interested in a copy as well.
Thanks


----------



## Chicagoguy

rlc3854, I need your email address to send it to.


----------



## HansMoellman

I'll take a copy, too. Thanks.


----------



## alca82

Try uploading it to rapidshare.com or depositfiles.com or similar web site and just post a link here


----------



## Chicagoguy

Hans, I need your email address...

Guys, please remember I can not send it to you without your email address - a lot of the guys I have already sent it to have found it useful. Either post your email address on this topic or you can private message me and I will send it to you via my email...

Thanks


----------



## heavyduty73

one thing to remember is you earned your way into the ibew by working and knowing this stuff without a study aid. so i hope you are cautios who you send this to. someone cheating to getting into the union who will compete or cheat against you and may take your job someday. or non union competetion who may be able to this information against the union. my local is usally pretty tite with it's study guides and information ment to train the hard working union members and not the non-union contractors who may not have a formal training program. the ibew needs to keep it's edge in training and education to keep our industry stong. you may want to check with your hall if it's ok that you are sharing that information over the internet or not. there must be a reason why this is not avaiable at the library. 

Just my two cents

by the way good luck in the program 4-5 years may sound like a long time but it goes quick it's the 30 plus years to retirement that seems like it takes forever


----------



## rlc3854

Chicagoguy, thanks for the info. It has been awhile since I started in the trade and wanted to see what the study materials were today as compared to 1973. I started at LU 441 and currently with 1077. Been thinking about getting into teaching and training, just don't know if I have the skills to teach.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Heavyduty73, if you take offense to me doing that, I apologize, but since being on this site a many members have helped me through the last couple of months. The study manual I shared was nothing that was given to me while in school, but instead information given (for free)to every one of the thousands of applicants who apply annually for the local I got into, to help prepare for the test. It has NOTHING to do with any kind of formal electrical training, it is more or less a refresher on things people learned in grammar school.

In fact I haven't even started school yet, not until April, but with the assistance I have received from other very helpful people on this website, I thought this was an opportunity to contribute SOMETHING to other people here since I have no formal electrical training as of yet, but I am strongly looking forward to it....

The last thing I want to do it stir things up with you guys because I know I will need some help from you guys once I actually start the program, if others recommend that I not offer to help people prepare for their exam's, I won't, but I didn't see any harm in it. Thanks


----------



## heavyduty73

maybe i was confused about what kind of information you were sharing so i apologize also. if it was info about the ibew and the benifits of being a member i agree share that everyone. if it was something that may give the next guy an advanatge over the next guy inline just be careful with that type of info. Think of how you would feel if were not accepted into the program because the guy in front of you only got in because he scored well on the test but is less skilled in all other ways of the trade. guess I'm not sure if it was an entrance exam or a test that will be given once in the program.one of the most important things you can learn in school is the history and importance of the ibew. the IBEW is not only your future but the future of your family, keeping it strong for future generations falls on us younger guys to continue what our retired members made for us

again good luck and welcome to ibew.


----------



## Chicagoguy

No problem my friend, I just wanted to make sure you knew that was I was helping these guys out with was nothing more than practice for the entrance exam/test that people take in hope of getting into the IBEW. I used the same one to prepare for the test when I took it in October.

I look forward to starting school/program in April and learning as much as possible about the IBEW and what it takes to be a successful electrician.
Thanks for the support.


----------



## nivag

*hi can you please send me a copy. ([email protected])*


----------



## HansMoellman

Chicagoguy,

My deepest thanks, pal. I went in and applied yesterday at the Local 113. My test is the 19th. I did the practice questions and was a little relieved. Not too bad. But I have not done algebra in over 20 years. Need the practice.


----------



## Chicagoguy

nivag said:


> *hi can you please send me a copy. ([email protected])*


Just sent it to you - I hope you find it helpful:thumbup:


----------



## al532

hi can you send me a copy ([email protected])

thanks


----------



## HansMoellman

al532 said:


> hi can you send me a copy ([email protected])
> 
> thanks


I just did. Thank Chicagoguy.


----------



## treerey

hello chicagoguy, I'm new. I would love it if you could send me a copy. I'm taking the 
test Mar. 15th. ( [email protected] ). Thank- you in advance!


----------



## rolusk2005

*study manual*

I am hoping to start my apprenticeship soon and would love to get this file. I want to *know everything* I can about electricity and this would be a great start. If you can send me a copy of the file I would be very thankful.
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

rolusk2005 said:


> I am hoping to start my apprenticeship soon and would love to get this file. I want to *know everything* I can about electricity and this would be a great start. If you can send me a copy of the file I would be very thankful.
> Mike
> [email protected]


Sorry bud, this probably isn't what your looking for. This is just a study manual for the test you take to get accepted INTO the apprenticeship, which has already happened for you. It unfortunately has nothing to do with electricity.:no:


----------



## rolusk2005

Chicagoguy said:


> Sorry bud, this probably isn't what your looking for. This is just a study manual for the test you take to get accepted INTO the apprenticeship, which has already happened for you. It unfortunately has nothing to do with electricity.:no:



I haven't been accepted yet. I hope to be. I haven't taken the test to get into the program yet. I'm new to this so I thought that it was for after you're accepted. I pick up my application the first Monday of April. I talked to the apprenticeship person in charge and that's the earliest I can get the application.
Mike


----------



## Chicagoguy

I thought by you saying, "I am hoping to start my apprenticeship program soon that," that you had been accepted but just awaiting your start date. When you pick up your application, ask them if they have study material specific to the test you will take, most likely they do. Let me know if not..


----------



## rolusk2005

Sorry it took a while to get back to you. I sent the union (Kathy Mancini) an email asking about study materials. She hasn't returned my email yet. I'll let you know though. Actually, can I ask you to send it anyway? I can use all the help I can get. Thanks for being so patient with me.
Mike


----------



## LGLS

You do realize there won't be any electrical questions on the test, right?


----------



## rolusk2005

Yes, I talked with an electrician today. It's mainly a math and problem solving test, from what he said. Which is good, I'm good at math.


----------



## Rider

Hello all, new around these parts. I was checking out some threads and suppose I would appreciate a copy of the study manual as well. The local 640 informed me that I must provide 2 semesters worth of algebra as well as other documents. This would be a big help to get me rolling! Thanks ahead of time.:thumbup: 

[email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

Rider I will need your email address to send it to.


----------



## Rider

Chicagoguy said:


> Rider I will need your email address to send it to.


 
Sorry bud, I got it up there.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Rolusk and Rider, I just sent it to the both of you!
Good Luck


----------



## Drew134

Chicagoguy... Congrats on making it into the apprenticeship. It's pretty difficult to make it in! Got a lot of friends who didn't. I actually just finished at 2800 S. Western in mid-December. The school isn't bad. The PT stuff actually wakes u up after a few weeks instead of making you tired... They make u do some crazy stuff at the end, hah. They make ya carry two bundles of 1/2 inch pipe in each hand around the whole parking lot! Good luck with that. But it's worth it though man trust me. The pays good, and i got lucky to get stuck with a good company and guys who teach me a lot. The days seem long at first but you get used to it


----------



## Chicagoguy

Drew134 said:


> Chicagoguy... Congrats on making it into the apprenticeship. It's pretty difficult to make it in! Got a lot of friends who didn't. I actually just finished at 2800 S. Western in mid-December. The school isn't bad. The PT stuff actually wakes u up after a few weeks instead of making you tired... They make u do some crazy stuff at the end, hah. They make ya carry two bundles of 1/2 inch pipe in each hand around the whole parking lot! Good luck with that. But it's worth it though man trust me. The pays good, and i got lucky to get stuck with a good company and guys who teach me a lot. The days seem long at first but you get used to it


Thanks for the heads up man, physically I am in good shape, but have been brushing up on the push ups, lunges, leg raises and jumping jacks since the orientation... BUT, they made you carry 4 bundles (2 in each hand) at 1 time? Don't they way like 80 pds per bundle which would mean 160 per hand? I am so looking forward to beginning on April 7th and starting to learn... I am glad to hear that you are enjoying the 134's program, it's great to hear from a 134 newbie like me! I hope I am as fortunate as you to get placed with a good company thats willing to teach us guys that are ready. capable and willing to learn.

Can you help me out and let me know exactly what tools/accessories they provided you in the kit you had to pay the $487 for? Thanks again


----------



## Tangible

copy please?

[email protected]


----------



## Rider

Chicagoguy said:


> Don't they way like 80 pds per bundle which would mean 160 per hand?


Maybe 1/2 in. weighs that much for an xtra large bundle? The bundles I've carried thru the site were only 100ft. worth (10 pieces emt), they were easy enough though. They certainly didn't weigh 80 lbs.

Thanks for the study guide, it's appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## Drew134

it was 1/2 inch EMT like Rider said, not rigid


----------



## Drew134

Just got back from paying dues today, 75 bux, but halfway to my first raise!


----------



## Chicagoguy

Drew134 said:


> Just got back from paying dues today, 75 bux, but halfway to my first raise!


Drew, did you see my question in regards to possibly letting me know what tools they provided you with that you had to purchase from them? The more detailed (if possible) the better:thumbup: 

Thank you!


----------



## gilbequick

Please send me a copy also: bhgilbert @ alltel . n e t (no spaces!)

Thanks!


----------



## Drew134

Sorry totally forgot you asked that... I was just looking for the check-off sheet they gave us and i couldn't find it... i'll keep looking but when i get more time i'll tell ya the majority of what i remember. A coulple things i've bought since i started include tin-snips and nutdrivers that didn't come with the tools. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Chicagoguy

gilbequick said:


> Please send me a copy also: bhgilbert @ alltel . n e t (no spaces!)
> 
> Thanks!


Just emailed it to you!


----------



## gilbequick

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## Tangible

Tangible said:


> copy please?
> 
> [email protected]


......?


----------



## Chicagoguy

Tangible said:


> ......?


I sent it to you this morning at 9:40AM - check your spam folder.... Maybe it went there for some reason because it shows sent in my email! Let me know if you don't have it and I can try to send it again! Everyone else seems to be receiving it with no problems, probably just got filtered.


----------



## Mackie

Thanx.

-mac


----------



## Chicagoguy

Mackie said:


> Could I get one too?
> 
> Thanx in advance.
> 
> -mac
> 
> [email protected]


Just emailed it to you!


----------



## Tangible

Chicagoguy said:


> I sent it to you this morning at 9:40AM - check your spam folder.... Maybe it went there for some reason because it shows sent in my email! Let me know if you don't have it and I can try to send it again! Everyone else seems to be receiving it with no problems, probably just got filtered.


I just looked through my spam filter and didn't notice anything...... what's the subject? is there an attachment?

Let me re-type my email addy, just in case i messed it up: [email protected]


----------



## rlc3854

Tangible, check your e-mail I just you a copy. It is two pdf files.


----------



## Tangible

got it. thanks...:thumbup:


----------



## Chicagoguy

Thanks rlc for sending it to Tangible! What do you guys think about it? Pretty good for a little bit of a refresher?


----------



## HansMoellman

*Good refresher*

Thanks, again, Ditka. A tremendous help. What do you think of the reading comprehension and the mechanical aptitude sections? I was a little surprised at how challenging the reading was and how little mechanical knowledge I have, even though I have been a teacher and construction worker in the past. 

Also, if anyone is taking the aptitude test, google "Basic Skills Assessment" and you will get tons of study guides for placement tests at community colleges and/or workforce development centers. 

Good luck to all and a group shout: "THANKS, Urlacher!"


----------



## Netsafe07b

Test tomo, can you send me a copy tonight? If its no trouble? Or if someone else has a copy, would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Mikerday

Could I please have a copy as well my emails [email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

Mikerday, I just sent it to you! Netsafe - sorry I could not send it, but I was sleeping last night when you requested it plus you didn't send me your email address.


----------



## Netsafe07b

No problem, just got it...already got home from the test, test was not hard at all, hope i did well...I will know on Friday!...Thanks anyways.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Glad to hear you did well anyways! Let us know what happens on Friday!


----------



## tman203

To Chicagoguy,

Hey can i get a copy of that to please.
You can send it to [email protected]


----------



## tman203

To Anyone who knows,

Hey does anybody knows if i pass the ibew aptitude test will i automaticly get in the union or will i be but on the list? and if no will i have to take the test ever?



thank you,


----------



## Chicagoguy

Tman203, I just sent it to you. After you will take the test, you will most likely be asked to interview. After everyone interviews, the local will compile a ranking list based on your test score and interview. How many they are taking and were you rank will determine if you get called. If you are lucky enough to get called, they will probably ask you to attend an orientation and then take a physical and drug test (pee test or hair sample depending on the local). In addition, they may ask that you perform some kind of physical agility test to make sure you are capable of what might be demanded of you. If you don't get called, I believe you could retest after 6 months, if they are offering another test. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## new2game

can i have a copy? thank you! [email protected]


----------



## Unionowand4ever

*I would love a copy of that*

if you don't mind. [email protected]. Thanks in advance brother


----------



## Thomp

Chicagoguy, you are what the union is about, keep up the good work. You would make a good addition to any Local. Thomp


----------



## Jaks

Chicagoguy, if you could send me a copy as well, I would greatly appreciate it. My e-mail is [email protected]mail.com. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Thanks Thomp, I appreciate it.

Union and Jaks, you should have it now!


----------



## Jaks

Just began to check it out. Thanks alot Chicagoguy.


----------



## Tourer

With the test coming up, I would be more than grateful if you sent me a copy: [email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

Tourer said:


> With the test coming up, I would be more than grateful if you sent me a copy: [email protected]


Just sent it! Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## doubler79

Hey Chicago guy you are the man! I was wondering if you could send me a copy of the study manual also i am scheduled to take the test in a month in philadelphia. It would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully it will help me to take one more step towards a great career as an electrician. My email is [email protected]. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chicagoguy

doubler79 said:


> Hey Chicago guy you are the man! I was wondering if you could send me a copy of the study manual also i am scheduled to take the test in a month in philadelphia. It would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully it will help me to take one more step towards a great career as an electrician. My email is [email protected]. Thanks in advance.


Just Sent it!


----------



## Second2None

Can you please send me a copy of the study guide. I have been working off one I found online but would like to compare the two. My email address is [email protected]. My test is this Wednesday. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Chicagoguy

Just sent it Second2None! Good luck with your test Wed


----------



## Wired78

Hello, Im going to be taking the exam in nov can someone send me the study guide as well
Thanks,

Please send it to [email protected]


----------



## randomkiller

I would like to nominate Chicagoguy, for Mr. Congeniality.


----------



## LeeB

Thanks Chicago Guy! If you could email me a copy it would be much appreciated.

[email protected]


----------



## Wired78

Chicago guy I would also like a copy of the study guide
could you send it to [email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

LeeB and Wired - I just sent it to you, good luck!


----------



## JohnJ0906

randomkiller said:


> I would like to nominate Chicagoguy, for Mr. Congeniality.


Second that - racking up the positive Karma, he is... :thumbsup:


----------



## ideafx

Chicagoguy,

Please send me a copy when you get a chance: idea_forex at yahoo dot com

Thanks


----------



## Whitechoco

Hi Chicagoguy,
Could you please send me a copy, or anybody else that has it, thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

I just emailed it to both of you!


----------



## HotWire367

*Study Guide*

Hi Chicago Guy.......my son is going tomorrow to local 375 to fill out his application.....could you please send a copy of the study guide for him to take a look at it?.......Thank you

e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

HotWire367 I just sent it, I hope things work out!


----------



## HotWire367

*Study Guide*

Thanks So Much!


----------



## JohnJ0906

Hey *Chicagoguy*​ - you might try posting the guide here - it's free - and posting a link here. http://www.snapdrive.net/register

It's the equivalent of *Photobucket*​, just for files.


----------



## Chicagoguy




----------



## JohnJ0906

You are a gentleman and a scholar... :thumbsup:

Your efforts have been appreciated, but I thought I would save you a little effort.


----------



## tesla

Should I rely on this guide before taking a test here in Portland, OR. 
I assume there should not be a big difference between tests here or in Chicago, right?


----------



## Dtothej

I don't know how accurate that study guide is. I looked in it and the math portion is just basic math and number sequences. I was told the test is on algebra and functions and reading comprehension. There wasn't any algebra or functions in that study guide =(

I was expecting something along the lines of whats over at http://www.njatc.org/training/apprenticeship/sample/003.html#002

The chicks in the office at my local gave me a booklet on applying for an electrical apprentice and it had those same questions in it, but she told me not to use that as a study guide because the real test questions are harder.


----------



## Chicagoguy

You are trying to establish a career with the IBEW, saying that, I would get my hands on everything you possibly can to study for the test. What I have provided was just something that was given to me from a local when I applied, to use as a study guide for their test. I tested for another local who used the exact same study guide and test. I tested for a third local and their test was completely different. I difference between the tests was this - one had easier questions but a lot more to answer in a short period of time (250 question test for all sections) and the other had more difficult/complex questions but the whole test was only about 80 questions.

Use this only as a guide and don't short change yourself. If you can get your hands on more info, do it - you're talking about your future. I would call locals around you and just simply ask if they have study guides available, even if they are not testing right now. Good Luck.


----------



## tesla

Hey guys thanks a lot for your opinions, I guess now is up to me to study.


----------



## bdescoteau

*test*

hay i am takeing the test soon can i get the manual. [email protected] thank you


----------



## pkereczman

Chicagoguy could you please send me the study guide also, I tried your links to download but they would not work for me. Thanks in advance.
[email protected] taking the test next month in Las Vegas.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Just sent it to both of you


----------



## pkereczman

Thank you so much, wish me luck.


----------



## Waterb96

Chicagoguy: You sent me a copy of the study guide back in April but I can no longer find it on my computer. Could you send me one more copy please? [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Chicagoguy

I just sent it to you again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chicagoguy said:


> I just sent it to you again.


 
You should get a domain of your own and ask for donations for your help.


----------



## WANABELECTRICIAN

hi- could someone- anyone send me a copy of the ibew study guide-- thanks a lot everyone---- plz send to [email protected]


----------



## N9RLI

Hi guys, new here. Just wanted to contribute a few more links to the files. I believe that MediaFire doesn't have an expiration time, but incase there are 1 other host...The following links contain the files, which are zipped. I asked ChicagoGuy if it was ok with him, and it was. Thank him!

MediaFire

SendSpace


----------



## bdescoteau

*test*

so who has taken the test i have it monday and have been studying. but i really want to know what to study more. i have the manual but is that what is on the test help me. thanks all. 
one love


----------



## Chicagoguy

Once again, this is a study guide, so take it for what it is - "A GUIDE." Reviewing additional information to prepare for the exam could never be bad, as long as you are not cramming and stressing yourself out.... There is no gaurentee as to what will be on your's or anyone's test - so take the appropriate actions you need to prepare yourself... 

This is a CAREER, invest the right amount of time now so you can take advantage of the benefits for the rest of your life...


----------



## bdescoteau

*yup*

that is excatly what i am doing its on monday and i hate test they freak me out. so that is kinda why i am trying to equip my self with all the info i can.
one love


----------



## kbosket

*IBEW Study Guide*

Greetings;

New to forum and currently preparing for the test. Currently reviewing Algebra and will be branching into comprehension. I tried the existing links and was not successful. If someone could email me the study guide, it would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

There are links to the study manual on page #5.


----------



## JGB8744

Copy Please? [email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

Jgb8744 - Not To Be A Jerk - But Please Read The Thread Before Just Asking Me To Email It. The Post Right About What You Posted Shows Where To Find The Manual.


----------



## bstanfield3

*Study Manual*

ChicagoGuy- I am taking my aptitude test Wednesday Morning and I saw this website as I was searching for study guides. Then I saw that you give alot of people study guides, so I was wondering if you could email it to me at [email protected]. it would be really appreicated!


----------



## JGB8744

Yes I did read your post to go to page 5 but when i clicked on the link this showed up









So i was wondering if you would send me a copy of it e mail because that link didn't work for me I would appreciate it.


----------



## Chicagoguy

There are links at the BOTTOM of the page that N9RIL posted for me that will direct you to the study manual. You must have clicked on the link that I originally posted that expired.


----------



## Chicagoguy

I just emailed the study guide to those who have recently requested it.


----------



## JGB8744

Thanks for the study guide it should help me out a lot on my test.


----------



## N9RLI

Just a friendly reminder....


----------



## baldoman

chicago guy thanks for helping us all out, im gonna try and download that file before i ask you to email. thanks. Oz


----------



## baldoman

im on page 28 of 50 and the samples in the manual seem pretty easy. Just wondering if you guys that have taken the test can say if the actual test was harder than what is on the samples?


----------



## slickrickv

*study guide*

I was trying to print study guide off links left on page but error message kept popping up.I would really appreciate if you could email me a copy so I could study it before taking the test next week.Thank you.email address is [email protected]


----------



## slickrickv

Sorry for not looking closely enough but I found a copy from a link someone else here posted and was able to print it. If you have any other alternative info I would be more than willing to look at it as well.Thanks a lot for being so willing to share all this info I am sure it has been very helpful for many.


----------



## yonkss

my son is appling on monday..can you please send me a copy of the ibew study guide. thanks, mike [email protected]


----------



## 00integ

hey chicagoguy you think you can send me a copy of that study guide also im taking the test here in san diego in a week thanks. [email protected]


----------



## arturo tarango

Hello Chicagoguy, 
Could you please send me a copy of that study guide,I'm taking the test here in san diego in a week thanks. [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## yonkss

yonkss said:


> my son is appling on monday..can you please send me a copy of the ibew study guide. thanks, mike [email protected]


got it thank you!


----------



## nickfosho

I was also interested in the review but the links are not working...My email is [email protected] thank you


----------



## imp4pdabest

That study guide helps a lot. Thanks for posting it guys


----------



## JoshHeath

Hello Chicagoguy my name is JoshHeath. I am new to this forum and noticed your post about the IBEW study manual and was wondering if you could send me a copy also. Here is my email add: [email protected]re.com
Thank you very much!


----------



## baldoman

i toook the test the study guide helps, but it lacks where i felt i struggled the most. problems like, This formula is similar to this formula. and it has a graph or formula or something to compare it too. had to guess on like 5 on the whole test. so i did good overall, reading was really easy.

Josh Heath, there on links in this thread so you can download yourself.


----------



## JoshHeath

*Union study guide*

Baldoman, I got your response about the union study guide, but I cant find any links to the guide that work; any suggestions or links? Thanks


----------



## baldoman

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showpost.php?p=37533&postcount=100

Click on this. Then open up mediafire or sendspace, and open up the zip file. SHould do it for you. good luck.

Oz


----------



## JoshHeath

*Study guide*

Thank you very much.


----------



## baldoman

i got my letter in the mail, I passed the test, now i just need to practice for my interview
NErvous and excited!!!! the practice exam did do me good.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Glad to hear you passed Baldoman!


----------



## baldoman

thanks chicagoman, i owe it to you, if i didnt have that practice test, i probably would have been in shock and awe when i opened up the booklet.

now to look for post with advice on the interview.


----------



## rippie74

The links don't seem to be working...


----------



## rippie74

Got it! THANKS Chicagoguy!


----------



## 69chevyboy

Can someone send me the manual please to anyone i dont care. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Chicagoguy

69ChevyBoy - follow this!









http://www.electriciantalk.com/showp...&postcount=100

Click on this. Then open up mediafire or sendspace, and open up the zip file. Should do it for you. good luck.


----------



## 69chevyboy

Thank you so much Chicago guy, this will be a big help for me in the future thanks again.


----------



## emayer32

i could not open either one off those links it was asking what folder i wanted to open it with does anyone know what im doing wrong here?


----------



## 69chevyboy

Just click on the link and then the MediaFire and Sendspace thing pops up and you see the IBEW study manual on both of the pages and open it up it will come right up, i hope this helps. Both of the links can get you the manual.


----------



## emayer32

i must be missing the file that was used to createit cause i cant open it thanks for you help


----------



## 69chevyboy

Give me your email and will email it to you.


----------



## emayer32

[email protected] thanks


----------



## 69chevyboy

All right it said it was sent but if it didnt ill resend to until you get it.


----------



## emayer32

same thing i open it click download and it asks me what file i want to use its clearly my computer and not the file


----------



## CubFan

*IBEW #134 Construction Apprentice Test Overview*

I posted this originally in another thread-- it seemed more pertinent to this one, so I'm re-posting it over here.








*IBEW #134 Construction Apprentice Test Overview* 
I just took the Chicago (#134) test last week. I can't remember ALL of the specifics perfectly, but I'll try to give you the best breakdown I can. This may or may not be useful for those in other cities or locals, and the Construction apprentice registration and testing is closed for the year in Local #134, so I don't know how useful it will be immediately. 

I reference the study guide repeatedly. To get a copy of it, so helpfully uploaded by Chicagoguy, follow this link. Then open either link on the post to download the study guide. 

The test consisted of: 

*1. 30 numerical computation questions, otherwise known as arithmetic,* covering nearly all of the material contained in the study guide, including adding, subtracting, multiplying, and dividing whole numbers, fractions, mixed numbers, and decimals. There were a few questions that covered negative integers. Overall, if you paid a decent amount of attention to the study guide, you should be fine. I went into the test concerned because it's been thirteen years since I took high school algebra. I left confident, but only because the majority of the material seemed to have been covered in sixth or seventh grade, which was fifteen or sixteen years ago. Scratch paper was provided and very much necessary. No calculators were permitted, but I don't think a calculator would have helped much anyway. I think we had twenty-five or thirty minutes for this section. 

*2. 22 numerical reasoning questions, covering number patterns. * These questions were more or less straight out of the study guide. A tip: a lot of these are easier to solve by working backwards from the right rather than forward from the left. For some reason, patterns are more obvious that way, at least for me. Scratch paper was provided and very helpful, but was collected after we completed this section. We were given about twenty minutes for this section. 
*
3. 30 paper folding questions*, again, pretty much straight out of the study guide. We were told that our first (and best) answer is the one that does not require the paper to be turned once it is unfolded. You would only choose the answer that requires the paper to be turned when unfolded if the first option isn't there. Some of these were kind of hard, because they require you to imagine a three-dimensional object being turned and manipulated, with no actual paper to turn and manipulate. We were given about thirty minutes for this section. 
*
4. 84 reading comprehension questions.* These questions were very similar to those in the study guide. A good strategy is to read the question, then skim through the reading sample to find the answer, and choose the best one. Many of the questions could be answered without reading the paragraph. There were about fifty questions that were related to reading samples, and about thirty or so that were more along the lines of: 
_Q. Birds have_
a. Windows
b. Doors
c. Wings
d. Shoes

Obviously, the correct answer is c, wings. We were given about thirty minutes for this section, but I finished quite early. The first thirty questions or so were like the one above, and I breezed through them in about five minutes. 
*
5. 45 mechanical aptitude questions.* This was a little out of left field for me, as it was the only topic not covered by the study guide. The questions covered logic and reasoning by asking about which way gears would turn, pulleys, which gear turns the fastest, which side of the scale is heavier, etc. If you are reasonably mechanically inclined, this section should only pose a minor challenge. We were given about thirty minutes to complete this section. 

The test took about two hours and fifteen minutes to complete. It was administered by a private human resources company, not by the IBEW itself. They requested that we only use their pencils, which were provided, and their scratch paper, again provided, although the scratch paper was collected after the two numerical sections and not returned. After we were finished and the papers were collected, we were told that we could expect to hear from the Union around December 1. 

I hope that I've given a decent overview of what you may see on your apprentice test. Wish me luck that I did well.


----------



## baldoman

that is nothing like the one i took. that sounds like a very intense test.


----------



## RxPdarkbox

chicagoguy,

I tried the link and it wasn't working... is there any way that you could send it to me as well?

[email protected]

Thank you if you decide to do it!


----------



## Chicagoguy

Follow this link - it works, I just verified it.... 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showpost.php?p=37533&postcount=100


----------



## sopranocaponyc

hi can you send me the pratice test you have,i will be taking the test for local 3 ibew nyc soon so wanna find as much pratice as i can my e-mail is [email protected] thanks


----------



## Chicagoguy

There are links all over this thread that will direct you to the study guide.
Thanks


----------



## sopranocaponyc

thanks i found it.i was in local 3 ibew Nyc back in 02 but screwed it up and left,I'll be taking the test in next few months so wanna get started early with the study guides.when i took the test in the late 90's it was totally dif.i took the test for elev div in 06 and i was'nt prepared.Wanna do well this time around. have any tips to help get me ready.thanks


----------



## sopranocaponyc

bump


----------



## jayemendez

Hi, can you please send me a copy [email protected]

Thanks for helping so many of us guys out with this.


----------



## Chicagoguy

There are links all over this thread that will direct you to the study guide.
Thanks


----------



## jayemendez

*Study Guide*

Chicago Guy,

I was having problems downloading, so I switched over to a different computer and was able to get the Study Guide. Thanks for your help....


----------



## DMARU

Hi,

Thanks for the links. I read about this in the Help! thread and followed the topic here. The mediafire link is working as of this post so thanks!


----------



## Wil

*Please email me a copy*

I would really appreciate a copy. Please email me a copy. 

[email protected]


----------



## rfortuna25

*Missing pages*

Hi guys I just downloaded the guide and I am just wondering why is it missing pages... It goes from pages 1 to like page 3 and then page 5 and so on through the whole guide... By the way I am new to this page and all the info that is here is very good and informative keep up the good work guys  ... Anyhow if someone can tell me why it is missing pages it will be greatly appreciated... Thanks 

PS: By the way guys if you are experiencing issues downloading the file is most likely because you need to download adobe acrobat reader so you can open the .pdf file you can download it from here http://get.adobe.com/reader/


----------



## rfortuna25

*Asvab*

I haven't taken the test yet but I was wondering how it compares to the ASVAB (military entrance exam) as far as the math, reading, and mechanical portions of the test... The reason why is because if they are similar I shouldn't have a problem with it hence I aced the ASVAB in the recent past. Thanx!:thumbup:


----------



## Wil

*Took the test*

Well,the Algebra part that I studied I did ok, but the parts that I did not study for, not so well. I think I did very well on the reading and comprehension portions. I should know if I passed sometime next week.


----------



## rfortuna25

Disregard the missing pages thing I found out what the deal is... For some reason whoever uploaded this files had all the even pages on one file and all the odd ones on the other file... I think it was maybe to shorten the file size who knows but I got it... It was just an ID-ten-T (ID10T) error on my part lol


----------



## JayWater

Chicagoguy said:


> I have seen quite a few people who are inquiring about getting into the trade and had questions about the test. Although I don't start my apprenticeship until April, I figured I could make myself useful and post the study manual I received before I took my exam for some of the guys who weren't lucky enough to get one. The study manual I have includes practice in the following area's: Reading, Numerical Computation, Numerical Reasoning, Paper Folding, Problem Solving and Mechanical Comprehension.
> 
> I have scanned all 50 pages of the manual, I thought it was a pretty good refresher course because it was pretty thorough and had a bunch of practice questions and there is an actual practice test at the end that goes through all the math. The only thing was that it was a book so I had to cut all the pages down the middle. Unfortunately I don not have the time to scan every page individually (double sided pages) and put everything in order for you guys; so all the even pages are in one file and all the odd pages are in another. All the pages are numbered so I'm sure you guys can figure out the rest:thumbsup: In addition, some of the practice questions have my answers written in, but I did all the work on separate paper, so I would do the same if I was you - do yourself a favor and don't cheat off my answers (plus some of what I have written in might be wrong):laughing: so double check all your answers, pages 47-50 have all the answers...
> 
> I hope someone can find this useful...
> 
> Here are links to download the manual
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dzws3xy1s7t
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/lkmxml
> 
> ****THESE LINKS WORK AS OF 11/23, SO PLEASE TRY DOWNLOADING THEM BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. I WAS ONLY EMAILING THE STUDY MANUAL ORIGINALLY BECAUSE I DID NOT HAVE A WEB HOST THAT WOULD CARRY THE FILE FOR ME. PLUS THE DEMAND WAS A LOT MORE THAN EXPECTED. MOST LIKELY, IF YOU ARE HAVING A PROBLEM DOWNLOADING THEM, THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ONE OF YOUR COMPUTER SETTINGS. SO PLEASE, ONCE AGAIN, TRY ALL OPTIONS BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. IF NECESSARY, I WILL DO SO AND IF THE LINKS ARE IN FACT NOT WORKING, I WILL GET IT FIXED. THANKS.****


i love you


----------



## JayWater

Chicagoguy said:


> I have seen quite a few people who are inquiring about getting into the trade and had questions about the test. Although I don't start my apprenticeship until April, I figured I could make myself useful and post the study manual I received before I took my exam for some of the guys who weren't lucky enough to get one. The study manual I have includes practice in the following area's: Reading, Numerical Computation, Numerical Reasoning, Paper Folding, Problem Solving and Mechanical Comprehension.
> 
> I have scanned all 50 pages of the manual, I thought it was a pretty good refresher course because it was pretty thorough and had a bunch of practice questions and there is an actual practice test at the end that goes through all the math. The only thing was that it was a book so I had to cut all the pages down the middle. Unfortunately I don not have the time to scan every page individually (double sided pages) and put everything in order for you guys; so all the even pages are in one file and all the odd pages are in another. All the pages are numbered so I'm sure you guys can figure out the rest:thumbsup: In addition, some of the practice questions have my answers written in, but I did all the work on separate paper, so I would do the same if I was you - do yourself a favor and don't cheat off my answers (plus some of what I have written in might be wrong):laughing: so double check all your answers, pages 47-50 have all the answers...
> 
> I hope someone can find this useful...
> 
> Here are links to download the manual
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dzws3xy1s7t
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/lkmxml
> 
> ****THESE LINKS WORK AS OF 11/23, SO PLEASE TRY DOWNLOADING THEM BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. I WAS ONLY EMAILING THE STUDY MANUAL ORIGINALLY BECAUSE I DID NOT HAVE A WEB HOST THAT WOULD CARRY THE FILE FOR ME. PLUS THE DEMAND WAS A LOT MORE THAN EXPECTED. MOST LIKELY, IF YOU ARE HAVING A PROBLEM DOWNLOADING THEM, THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ONE OF YOUR COMPUTER SETTINGS. SO PLEASE, ONCE AGAIN, TRY ALL OPTIONS BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. IF NECESSARY, I WILL DO SO AND IF THE LINKS ARE IN FACT NOT WORKING, I WILL GET IT FIXED. THANKS.****


 
hey is the test as easy as that study guide?????? also i dont see really any algebra there on the study guide... is that how the test is?


----------



## kevgeez

Chicagoguy i know you meant well posting this study guide.
I'm taking my test soon, so i have looked thru this one.

Its really annoying to see that you circled the answers on it, when it *clearly* asks you not to write on the study book. 
I know you talked about this in the first post, but still...
I'm wondering if you should have uploaded it at all.


----------



## Bendezium

Hey Thanks Chicagoguy! This is really helpful!

I got kind of tired of switching back and forth between the two documents so I spliced them together into one.

If anyone is interested here is a tinyurl (which supposively never expires) to my storage space in googledocs:

http://tinyurl.com/lno65s


----------



## major pain

this is great thanks


----------



## Bendezium

np! glad to help.


----------



## Lightning Boy

Finally got my computer working properly, the guide is very useful many thanks Chicago Guy!


----------



## CaT5

*IBEW study guide*

hi chicagoboy
I am in Toronto and recently got electric certification. now i am looking forward to join any local IBEW. 
I have downloaded both parts of guide of 26 page each.
I have some questions.
Do I have to appear for a test to become member of local union.
hao many questions in test?
what are the paqssing marks?
is there any practical test as well.
please reply..
If you have any other material or info below is my email address..
[email protected]


----------



## RIVETER

*Library*



Relative Space said:


> Thanks for trying Chicago Guy, I think I will contact the local hall and see if they have one of these manuals. I went to my local library just now and did not find much of anything. If I can't dig up one of these I will send you an email. Congrats on your new career.
> 
> Drew


I know a bunch of electricians. And I don't think that any of them went to a library...lately. Are you serious?


----------



## matthewmcarr

chicago guy I could really use some help with getting more questions for the aptitude test. If you have anything you could email me it would be apreciated. [email protected]


----------



## 252SPARKY

Hello my name is Nick I have an upgrade test next week and was wondering if you could e-mail me a copy at [email protected] I really would appreciate it. Thank You Brother


----------



## g88

Chicagoguy said:


> I have seen quite a few people who are inquiring about getting into the trade and had questions about the test. Although I don't start my apprenticeship until April, I figured I could make myself useful and post the study manual I received before I took my exam for some of the guys who weren't lucky enough to get one. The study manual I have includes practice in the following area's: Reading, Numerical Computation, Numerical Reasoning, Paper Folding, Problem Solving and Mechanical Comprehension.
> 
> I have scanned all 50 pages of the manual, I thought it was a pretty good refresher course because it was pretty thorough and had a bunch of practice questions and there is an actual practice test at the end that goes through all the math. The only thing was that it was a book so I had to cut all the pages down the middle. Unfortunately I don not have the time to scan every page individually (double sided pages) and put everything in order for you guys; so all the even pages are in one file and all the odd pages are in another. All the pages are numbered so I'm sure you guys can figure out the rest:thumbsup: In addition, some of the practice questions have my answers written in, but I did all the work on separate paper, so I would do the same if I was you - do yourself a favor and don't cheat off my answers (plus some of what I have written in might be wrong):laughing: so double check all your answers, pages 47-50 have all the answers...
> 
> I hope someone can find this useful...
> 
> Here are links to download the manual
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dzws3xy1s7t
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/lkmxml
> 
> ****THESE LINKS WORK AS OF 11/23, SO PLEASE TRY DOWNLOADING THEM BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. I WAS ONLY EMAILING THE STUDY MANUAL ORIGINALLY BECAUSE I DID NOT HAVE A WEB HOST THAT WOULD CARRY THE FILE FOR ME. PLUS THE DEMAND WAS A LOT MORE THAN EXPECTED. MOST LIKELY, IF YOU ARE HAVING A PROBLEM DOWNLOADING THEM, THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ONE OF YOUR COMPUTER SETTINGS. SO PLEASE, ONCE AGAIN, TRY ALL OPTIONS BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. IF NECESSARY, I WILL DO SO AND IF THE LINKS ARE IN FACT NOT WORKING, I WILL GET IT FIXED. THANKS.****


 if you refresh your memory on your basic math and fractions the test is fairly easy. I took it many years ago but i still remember it being pretty easy if you took a few minutes to refresh your memory. You said you starrt in april, i was curious ow many new apprentices they took on? I know they are havin g trouble finding work for the apprentices they have now. There is an 8 month wait on the apprentice book. Things have never been worse


----------



## g88

heavyduty73 said:


> one thing to remember is you earned your way into the ibew by working and knowing this stuff without a study aid. so i hope you are cautios who you send this to. someone cheating to getting into the union who will compete or cheat against you and may take your job someday. or non union competetion who may be able to this information against the union. my local is usally pretty tite with it's study guides and information ment to train the hard working union members and not the non-union contractors who may not have a formal training program. the ibew needs to keep it's edge in training and education to keep our industry stong. you may want to check with your hall if it's ok that you are sharing that information over the internet or not. there must be a reason why this is not avaiable at the library.
> 
> Just my two cents
> 
> by the way good luck in the program 4-5 years may sound like a long time but it goes quick it's the 30 plus years to retirement that seems like it takes forever


 it is a basic math study guide, who cares if a non union member or anyone gets there hand on it.


----------



## Chrs_Wlkrsn

I'm taking the test in July and was wondering if there was any way someone may be able to e-mail me the study guide. It would be much appreciated.


[email protected]


----------



## young

*study guide help*

Hey what's up man I'm bout to take the test in april 2011 and would really like if u sent me the the pratice stuff throung e mail I've been waiting for over five years to get in the ibew and would like to study so that I have a good chance this year. What happen when you got the interview so I could know what to expect and how's things going dor you as an apprentice? Hit me back letting me know how the ibew is treat you as an New electrician in the field


----------



## young

Oh yeah by the way my e mail is [email protected] thanks a lot and don't forget to tell me about ibew and how things are going


----------



## zrascal13

*apprentice test*

My son is taking the apprentice test. Does anyone have any recommendations for him? Any recent study guides or manuals you can send me? send to [email protected]  hopefully he'll do well. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## bo12

*Test study guide to get accepted to electical*

could you please send me a copy as I'm going to be taking the test is about a month.
[email protected]


----------



## TRYINGTOSUCCEED

I was wondering if you could please send me a study guide. I'm taking the test on the 23rd of this month.

[email protected]

thanks sooo much for all your help!


----------



## brian john

> Originally Posted by heavyduty73
> one thing to remember is you earned your way into the ibew by working and knowing this stuff without a study aid. so i hope you are cautios who you send this to. someone cheating to getting into the union who will compete or cheat against you and may take your job someday. or non union competetion who may be able to this information against the union. my local is usally pretty tite with it's study guides and information ment to train the hard working union members and not the non-union contractors who may not have a formal training program. the ibew needs to keep it's edge in training and education to keep our industry stong. you may want to check with your hall if it's ok that you are sharing that information over the internet or not. there must be a reason why this is not avaiable at the library.
> 
> Just my two cents


Yeah, there is magic in there and open shop men do not have the secret decoder ring to figure this stuff out. 

I shake my head and wonder how we got to a point where someone thinks like this.

GET REAL.


----------



## Mr Rewire

brian john said:


> Yeah, there is magic in there and open shop men do not have the secret decoder ring to figure this stuff out.
> 
> I shake my head and wonder how we got to a point where someone thinks like this.
> 
> GET REAL.


 If this is material was developed by the IBEW then I agree that it should not bve diseminated to the general public. Now if it is a Tom Henry study aid just used in the program them fine.


----------



## brian john

Mr Rewire said:


> If this is material was developed by the IBEW then I agree that it should not bve diseminated to the general public. Now if it is a Tom Henry study aid just used in the program them fine.


Oh! Horse Hockey! His statement read as if this material required the IBEW secret decoder ring. If it is FREE to the poster and he is disseminating important information (and by the response it appears to be gold). 

Do you think open shop men do not have similar information? Do you think this information helps an open shop apprentice SPY ON THE UNION? Learn the secret to wirenuts.


----------



## miller_elex

brian john said:


> His statement read as if this material required the IBEW secret decoder ring. If it is FREE to the poster and he is disseminating important information (and by the response it appears to be gold).


I say if someone wants to DO THEIR HOMEWORK, and research what might be on the test, think outside the box to find the information, then study up... that person deserves the advantage they have gained over some doofus walking into the test cold.



> Learn the secret to wirenuts.


Pre-twisting not required!


----------



## tmkim22

This is a great study packet. Now is this the actual "type" of questions on the real exam? Thanks for posting this and I'm sure it's helped out many.

haha, definitely didn't get this type of study guide after I applied.


----------



## kennymack216

tmkim22 said:


> This is a great study packet. Now is this the actual "type" of questions on the real exam? Thanks for posting this and I'm sure it's helped out many.
> 
> haha, definitely didn't get this type of study guide after I applied.



Honesty that guide is pretty much useless...If that's what your guys test looked like it was a good deal easier back then. I suppose the guide is o.k if you want to touch up on elementary math.

 IF YOU BREEZE THOUGH THE 10 QUESTION PRACTICE TEST IN THE PAMPHLET YOU GET BEFORE YOUR TEST THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU ARE FINE!!! It's kind of a trap b/c it makes you feel somewhat confident...I will say however you ABSOLUTELY need to know how to do those questions in the pamphlet. The guide on this thread was nice to post as it helps refresh on the really simple stuff but the actual test is NOTHING like that so don't fall into the trap of thinking your fine by studying that guide!!!!!


----------



## cwfc

Hey Chicagoguy, Will you please e-mail me the study manual?


----------



## retired

*sharing info*

While i understand your perspective, i see no problem sharing any info related to the industry, be it entrance exams or otherwise. I was a successful union sheetmetal worker, a union ironworker previous to that, and attended college to become an industrial electrician before retiring with the IBEW a few years ago.

The tests are changed every few years to discourage cheating, and info on electricity,design,etc. is readily available in many places outside of the workplace/industry. If a person is industrious enough to educate himself outside of the workplace, combine that with what is learned in it,and share that knowledge with others, he will be a greater asset to his co workers, employer, family, and the industry in general.If he is a cheat than i am sure that will be discovered soon enough.

I understand the safety considerations, however just because a person passes a test, it is in no way the real test of a persons worth to the industry. Some can pass tests and not necessarily be good workers, and others may have great skills but not be able to integrate those with some of the theoretical knowledge required to see the big picture and keep up with advances occurring in the industry. 
As far as advantages, many workers in the era i grew up in,got their jobs thru relatives or connections,not necessarily thru their aptitude.That fortunately tapered off with federal intervention to end discrimination in the workplace.I harbored no grudges as long as they were able to perform, but that was however part of the past history of some unions.

Creativity is an important element in any job. Acquiring knowledge no matter what the source takes some creativity and makes for a better worker, and a willingness to share improves us all. I, personally see no need to keep secrets.Thanks to all those in the forum willing to share what they learned, with others who know less and are willing to put in the time and effort. Isn't that what will keep it strong?...That's my two cents Bro'.






heavyduty73 said:


> maybe i was confused about what kind of information you were sharing so i apologize also. if it was info about the ibew and the benifits of being a member i agree share that everyone. if it was something that may give the next guy an advanatge over the next guy inline just be careful with that type of info. Think of how you would feel if were not accepted into the program because the guy in front of you only got in because he scored well on the test but is less skilled in all other ways of the trade. guess I'm not sure if it was an entrance exam or a test that will be given once in the program.one of the most important things you can learn in school is the history and importance of the ibew. the IBEW is not only your future but the future of your family, keeping it strong for future generations falls on us younger guys to continue what our retired members made for us
> 
> again good luck and welcome to ibew.


----------



## yeselectricinc

Please send me training material!! [email protected]


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Guys this thread is from 2008. I wouldn't expect a response.


----------



## slickvic277

I don't understand why there's 100-something posts in this thread.
Algebra and reading comprehension. That's it. Secrete blood oaths and handshakes come AFTER your initiated. Blood in, Blood out son. :blink:


----------



## lefleuron

slickvic277 said:


> I don't understand why there's 100-something posts in this thread.
> Algebra and reading comprehension. That's it. Secrete blood oaths and handshakes come AFTER your initiated. Blood in, Blood out son. :blink:


 Because this place does not have on, here.

LeFleuron laughed at this post. :laughing:


----------



## lenox

*IBEW study manual*

Chicagoguy,

If you still have a copy of that study guide, I would really appreciate you sending me a copy. I am taking the test in a week and I haven't done math since 2006. I got tutored a few times to help me out but I would like to take the practice test or look at the study guide to help me pass it. I have been waiting a long time to take this test and really want to pass it! Thanks so much for your help!
e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## lrc2089

Hi Chicagoguy, can you email me the study guide?

[email protected]


----------



## orangecounty_etc

*ibew study guid*

im taking my test in october in riverside california i would like astudy guide?


----------



## orangecounty_etc

[email protected]

email me please


----------



## ardany87

*i need the study guide to practice*

CAN YOU EMAIL ME THE STUDY GUIDE PLEASE 
thank you i really appreciate it @ [email protected]








Chicagoguy said:


> I have seen quite a few people who are inquiring about getting into the trade and had questions about the test. Although I don't start my apprenticeship until April, I figured I could make myself useful and post the study manual I received before I took my exam for some of the guys who weren't lucky enough to get one. The study manual I have includes practice in the following area's: Reading, Numerical Computation, Numerical Reasoning, Paper Folding, Problem Solving and Mechanical Comprehension.
> 
> I have scanned all 50 pages of the manual, I thought it was a pretty good refresher course because it was pretty thorough and had a bunch of practice questions and there is an actual practice test at the end that goes through all the math. The only thing was that it was a book so I had to cut all the pages down the middle. Unfortunately I don not have the time to scan every page individually (double sided pages) and put everything in order for you guys; so all the even pages are in one file and all the odd pages are in another. All the pages are numbered so I'm sure you guys can figure out the rest:thumbsup: In addition, some of the practice questions have my answers written in, but I did all the work on separate paper, so I would do the same if I was you - do yourself a favor and don't cheat off my answers (plus some of what I have written in might be wrong):laughing: so double check all your answers, pages 47-50 have all the answers...
> 
> I hope someone can find this useful...
> 
> Here are links to download the manual
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dzws3xy1s7t
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/lkmxml
> 
> ****THESE LINKS WORK AS OF 11/23, SO PLEASE TRY DOWNLOADING THEM BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. I WAS ONLY EMAILING THE STUDY MANUAL ORIGINALLY BECAUSE I DID NOT HAVE A WEB HOST THAT WOULD CARRY THE FILE FOR ME. PLUS THE DEMAND WAS A LOT MORE THAN EXPECTED. MOST LIKELY, IF YOU ARE HAVING A PROBLEM DOWNLOADING THEM, THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ONE OF YOUR COMPUTER SETTINGS. SO PLEASE, ONCE AGAIN, TRY ALL OPTIONS BEFORE ASKING FOR THE STUDY GUIDE TO BE EMAILED. IF NECESSARY, I WILL DO SO AND IF THE LINKS ARE IN FACT NOT WORKING, I WILL GET IT FIXED. THANKS.****


----------



## Mrwirez

*Question:* _Are the links to the study guide the same as the one everyone wants emailed?_ If they are in order in the emailed version, I'll take one please, 
_It is for my son..._ *The CRAZY kid wants in! *  *Lol!*

Thank you! :thumbsup:
Mrwirez (at) gmail (dot) com
[L.U. No.5]


----------



## rtafari

i would love a copy also studying for the [email protected]


----------



## carri

*study guide*

Hi can you please email me the study guide I got this test next month. no guide for us at 1268 in Belvidere Illinois. at [email protected]. 
It will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carri

I mean Chicago guy. if you are still around please email me the guide. I am in Belvidere Illinois. name is Carri. I actually was born in Chicago. But thank you. rcarri[email protected]


----------



## carri

son is also trying to get in


----------



## try

*Aptitude Test local 11*

Good Morning

How are you, I see you have a lot of knowledge, base on your thread. I also notice you've been talking about test. Well, let me explain my situation and maybe you can help me. I've taken the Aptitude Test for local 11 in los angeles now I have look over your test and it doesn't seem to match the test. Now I need to retake it over again, yes I didn't pass the test. Do you have any other suggestions 


Thank You.


----------



## try

*Aptitude Test*

hello 

Yes I've been reading your threads. Yes over the weekend I have taken an Aptitude Test for local 11 ibew and did not pass. I also seen the practice exam that you posted and it not the same. Maybe it different because im in a different city or union. Would you have any idea where I can find the practice exam or answer


----------



## try

try said:


> hello
> 
> Yes I've been reading your threads. Yes over the weekend I have taken an Aptitude Test for local 11 ibew and did not pass. I also seen the practice exam that you posted and it not the same. Maybe it different because im in a different city or union. Would you have any idea where I can find the practice exam


----------



## kpt123

*need help*

hey i know this is a little late on this thread but anyway i could get a copy have the test coming up in a month thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## try

*ibew test*

how can we meet up my test is feb 26 how far do you live from santa monica


----------



## Lighting12

Hello guys I have a question. So I already a score and I'm place on the pool eligibles, but how long does it take to be call for boot camp??. There is 36 ppl above me and 19 with the same score.


----------



## fistofbolts

Lighting12 said:


> Hello guys I have a question. So I already a score and I'm place on the pool eligibles, but how long does it take to be call for boot camp??. There is 36 ppl above me and 19 with the same score.


should find out in a few wekks or less. just call the jatc director,


----------



## omar416

hi, can i get a copy, [email protected]


----------



## Throttlen8

can I get a copy

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## JIChi55

Hey Chicagoguy could you send me a copy of the study guide you have thanks alot. My email is [email protected]


----------



## jjrsolis

Could I please have a copy as well. my email is [email protected]


----------



## tony666campos

Hey guys! First off i want to say thanks for all the help everyone has contributed on this form. I've been surfing around on here for the last month or so preparing for my exam and just taking everything in i can. I'm scheduled to take my test next week I've worked as a plumber and electrician in the bay area for a couple years now. I took the test to get into the plumbing union out here and missed by 2 questions! My main fault was not being fast enough and rushing 10 or so questions at the end. Anyway i recently ran into this Pre-Apprentice Electrician Entrance Math Exam online and wanted to get your guys' thoughts on what it's like compared to the actual math test, thanks a ton!

Exam:
http://www.freebookezz.com/pdf/351041499/

Tony


----------



## papijaz0720

Good morning Chicago. My electrician apprentice test is within 2 months, sometimes in February and I was wondering if you could email me a copy of the IBEW study guide. I tried downloading the links you've posted but it didn't work for me. If you could, I would really appreciate it, thank you and happy holidays. 
My email: [email protected]


----------



## daveEM

Ah... the thread is from 2008.

Still you never know.


----------



## Jessie925

Can someone send me a link?


----------



## jredm7

I know this is a old thread, but is there anyway I could receive a copy too? ( [email protected]) thankyou for your time!


----------



## RenatoB1

Does anyone have literature on this they can send me?


----------

